# To move or not to move to Cyprus



## willnwend (Mar 9, 2010)

I would love to hear views about living in Cyprus. We are currently living in the foothills of the French Pyrenees but really want to be somewhere warmer and are seriously considering Cyprus. Be good to get some honest opinions. We are both pensioners from UK.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

willnwend said:


> I would love to hear views about living in Cyprus. We are currently living in the foothills of the French Pyrenees but really want to be somewhere warmer and are seriously considering Cyprus. Be good to get some honest opinions. We are both pensioners from UK.


Hi, Welcome to the forum.

Have you been to Cyprus at all? I would recommend that you come over for a good look to get an idea of areas which appeal to you etc.
We have some clients who have been living in a similar area to you for some years and have now been over and purchased a house here in Cyprus as they are not enjoying life in France (and she is French). 
Before making any decisions take a good look at some of the threads on living here in Cyprus and as I said earlier come over and have a good look around.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

It might be a case of moving from one extreme to the other - Cyprus can be uncomfortably (if not dangerously) hot in the summer. The mountains of the Troodos are cooler, but can feel very cold in the winter. Other parts of Cyprus suffer from quite severe dust storms during the winter which is quite debilitating if one suffers from breathing difficulties or are prone to chest infections. Government warnings for babies and the elderly to stay in doors have been quite frequent this winter. We've also had our fair share of torrential rain, floods and tornados this winter. The recent drought that has dominated the island for the last five years or so seems to be over, but water shortages are never far away in the summer (largely owing to the massive water use by golf courses) and it can be very annoying to be cut off and have no domestic supply for washing etc (depending on where you live this may not be such a problem).

Unless you are used to extremely hot weather, however, I would avoid living in the centre of the island as it is too hot for comfort to the point of only being able to sleep during the day (life revolves around the early morings and the ever so slightly cooler evenings) everything and everyone shuts down during the heat of the day. Occasionally this extreme heat is everywhere and there seems to be no escape. People living in cold climates hanker after the sun, but after a few years the novelty does wear off. The fact that many Cypriots disappear to the islands of Greece or further afield during extended summer breaks speaks volumes. As does the fact my extended family from the UK refuse to visit during June-September as its is just too hot for them.


----------



## willnwend (Mar 9, 2010)

*to move or not to move*



Veronica said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you been to Cyprus at all? I would recommend that you come over for a good look to get an idea of areas which appeal to you etc.
> We have some clients who have been living in a similar area to you for some years and have now been over and purchased a house here in Cyprus as they are not enjoying life in France (and she is French).
> ...


Thanks Veronica. Have been to Cyprus twice. Once 23 years ago, to Protaras and the second time about 5 years ago to Paphos. But it is different just visiting and staying in smart hotels (Laura beach?? in Paphos I think)


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

If your loaded then yeah Cyprus is great! but if your cash is limited it will be hard. You will pay much more here for everything.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> If your loaded then yeah Cyprus is great! but if your cash is limited it will be hard. You will pay much more here for everything.


That is tosh.
Yes some things are more here but other things are a lot less and in the end it averages out to be roughly the same as the Uk. The difference is if you have children, especially if you want to send them to private schools. This is why I always try to get families with young children to think long and hard before coming here.
Couples without children are certainly not any worse off here than in the UK but the lifestyle is way and above better.

Veronica


----------



## willnwend (Mar 9, 2010)

*Move*



Veronica said:


> That is tosh.
> Yes some things are more here but other things are a lot less and in the end it averages out to be roughly the same as the Uk. The difference is if you have children, especially if you want to send them to private schools. This is why I always try to get families with young children to think long and hard before coming here.
> Couples without children are certainly not any worse off here than in the UK but the lifestyle is way and above better.
> 
> Veronica


We are pensioners in France and everything is expensive here now but the quality of life outweighs everything. We are used to managing on just our pensions. What kind of house can we get for about 200,000 euros for example and what are house and land annual taxes?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

willnwend said:


> We are pensioners in France and everything is expensive here now but the quality of life outweighs everything. We are used to managing on just our pensions. What kind of house can we get for about 200,000 euros for example and what are house and land annual taxes?


You could get a very nice 2 bedroom townhouse for that budget, possibly even a small villa where the owners are wanting to return to the UK.
Community tax varies depending on the village but should be no more than 200euros per annum. Immovalbe property tax is minimal and only payable once you have full title deeds for your property.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

willnwend said:


> We are pensioners in France and everything is expensive here now but the quality of life outweighs everything. We are used to managing on just our pensions. What kind of house can we get for about 200,000 euros for example and what are house and land annual taxes?


We considered moving to France (before we decided on Cyprus). What put us off was the inheritance laws, taxes and health cover. Here there is no inheritance tax, we have a tax allowance of €20k before we start paying income tax and, as pensioners, once you have registered appropriate forms with the Cyprus Health Authorities, you can get health care on the same level as any Cypriot.


----------

